# OTT Predator



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

*File Name*: OTT Predator

*File Submitter*: MedSlinger</p >

*File Submitted*: 03 Oct 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

Comfortable shooter !
_ Inspired by Bill Hays Hathcock Target Sniper

Click here to download this file


----------

